# My progress/ Journal for my Two paints



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I've started _a lot_ of journals for all the horses I've had, but this one hopefully I can start, keep up on, and look back on in time. I've decided to start it about BOTH my horses, that way I don't have two journals going.

I'll srate with today. First I rode my Gelding Toy, worked on extending the jog and transitioning into the lope. I just got him adjusted and it did wonders. He is still a little stiff, but with warming up slowly he gets out of that. I want to but the BOT hock wraps- well really I want all of the BOT items. 

One problem I will be working on with Toy, is walking, joging, loping STRAIGHT. Before I got him he was a arena horse. SO he thinks he needs the fence in order to walk in a straight line. I feel like I am constantly asking him to keep going straight. . Other than that we had a really good ride.

Im trying to get him ready for the Show I would like to attend in February. I know thats a long time. But rather do this sooner than later. and its really nice out for decemeber.

After riding, I got Rayne out of her pen and let her loose in the Arena so she could move around. She ran around adn got all her crazy out..( I wish:lol Then we worked on Showmanship moves. Pivoting/setting up/ trotting ect.,

She is VERY smart. We learned those in about 3 days maybe less. She almost always sets up right away now. Also backing up, lets not forget that. 

She has a mare attitude thats for sure. One thing we are working on is her being touched all over. Under and between her back legs, she thinks she's a big bad girl and flicks her tail, sticks back her ears, and sometimes even lifts that leg as if to tell me not to get there. I really get after her and she is getting better, but it's something that needs work. 

 Anyways, I will be updating this. So thanks for reading Also, will add pictures later!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Christmas Eve*

I got to work with both of my ponies today. First day in a couple that I could actually stand being outside. It had been so windy, no fun at all!.

Yesterday when Rayne went to get a drink I went to pet her, and she for some reason reared and hit me. Definitely got after her for that one. She's normally good. I still need to work one some respect obviously though. 

I believe we have made it a LONG way since i got her, from pretty much being unhandled.

I also rode Toy today, his lope is getting more collected and slower. I can't wait for the first show! He is also on some supplements for joints now, which I think is helping ALOT with stiffness

Anyways not a lot to update! Maybe I will take pictures tomorrow depending on the weather


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I am officially horrible at keeping up with anything haha 

Rayne and Toy are both doing well. The weather here has been beyond cold, and I haven't done much. 

I went and rode Toy at liberty! in this huge pasture a couple houses away that was so much fun. he did very well.

Rayne is also getting pasture time with Toy when I am out there, to help teach her some manners and get her used to being out there so hopefully soon I can keep her out in this pasture and shell have some better shelter.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Jan 17*

Toy is doing very well. I found out how much he loves carrots. Im so lucky to have a horse like him really

Anyways, I have a short 6 minute video of riding. If you read this.. and have any crit please feel free. I am still working on his lope. I think he needs some muscling, and work on it. but he is sound 

Rayne, is a butt head.  We had a little scare a while ago. with the weather being crappy then nice we had ice.. And she slipped right into the barbed wire:shock: I freaked out. then I was like HA thats what you get for bucking towards me.. But still felt bad.. BUT SHE WAS OKAY! promise im not mean

the video link and I will be adding pictures in a little bit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFa5gR0DUeg


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pictures*

Pictures


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

